# Bottle shock?



## roblloyd (Mar 13, 2011)

Does SP get bottle shock? My wife is throwing my a bday party on saturday. I just added the sugar today and was thinking of bottling it for the party. Would it be ready or does it need to sit and recover from bottle shock?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 13, 2011)

You can drink it. Chill it real good and enjoy!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2011)

If your drinking it that quick you could bottle it in 1/2 or 1 gallon containers. You wouldn't have the same presentation though.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 13, 2011)

Get one of these things, fill it with Skeeter Pee and add a few ice bombs (plastic water bottles sealed and frozen) to chill it. Give the girls some nice looking lemonade glasses with a lemon slice in it. Tell them they can't go home till it's gone. Start the video camera.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 14, 2011)

I have one of those bit I was thinking 1.5l bottles might be better. Someone already requested cotton candy Martinis. I have a cotton candy machine so that will be easy.
I added 7 cups invert sugar but it still seems dry? Sg is 1.06, is that dry for sp?


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 14, 2011)

My SP finishes out at 1.16 to 1.2 & tastes about perfect, I'd add more sugar. Roy


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 14, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Get one of these things, fill it with Skeeter Pee and add a few ice bombs (plastic water bottles sealed and frozen) to chill it. Give the girls some nice looking lemonade glasses with a lemon slice in it. Tell them they can't go home till it's gone. Start the video camera.



That's a good one Lon!


----------



## DaveM (Mar 14, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I have one of those bit I was thinking 1.5l bottles might be better. Someone already requested cotton candy Martinis. I have a cotton candy machine so that will be easy.
> I added 7 cups invert sugar but it still seems dry? Sg is 1.06, is that dry for sp?



Do you mean 1.006? At 1.06....that's probably the equivalent of chewing on some sugar! 

Anyway, at 1.006, that's probably too dry. I'm not an expert on this, but I just sweetened my first SP last night, and I think it was sitting around 1.020 ish. I'll do a final SG reading when I bottle. Although, I'm sure everyone has their own tastes, and maybe 1.006 isn't dry for you.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 14, 2011)

I will check it again and see. I didn't want to overdo it. I did seem dry but I wasn't sure. How much more should I add? 2 cups?

Just checked - it's around 1.03 (not 06)


----------



## rms (Mar 14, 2011)

In a 6 gal batch, I used 6.5 cups to get from .995 to 1.015 which my wife and I thought was good but not so sweet as to loss the wine aspect of the beverage.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I think I will leave it where it is and get some bottles cleaned! 1.5l should be good for a party. Need to make some labels now (still 2 other batches unlabeled but I'm not serving those).


----------



## Wade E (Mar 14, 2011)

Just put what you think you will consume in bottles with tasters corks and you shouldnt have bottle shock.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Just put what you think you will consume in bottles with tasters corks and you shouldnt have bottle shock.



How would you know? You've never made the stuff!! 

Good idea. Can you turn them on the side without any worries? I don't have a lot of fridge space for uprights right now.

Might cork anyway so they see how "professional" this is!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes you can turn them on their sides if they are decent tasters corks and are tight. I have a bottle of whiskey on its side 3/4 full in my cellar for a few weeks now.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yes you can turn them on their sides if they are decent tasters corks and are tight. I have a bottle of whiskey on its side 3/4 full in my cellar for a few weeks now.



I got them from the place near you. Those looked decent. I used some on the port I bottled but wasn't sure if I could turn them on the side. Besides leaking, is there a test to see if they are tight? Does tapping them in count as tight?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 14, 2011)

If they are snug to fit in then they should be good for short term storage such as this. Put a paper towel underneath just in case cause Ive never used hers.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 14, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Good idea. Can you turn them on the side without any worries? I don't have a lot of fridge space for uprights right now.



If you have any residual gas, don't shake the bottles with tasting corks in them....


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 14, 2011)

I vacuum degassed so I think I should be ok. But thanks for the warning!
Amazing how fast that works over tearing your arm from your shoulder.

Got a label idea I will work on once I get Photoshop installed on the new pc.


----------

